# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Χαμηλή Λναθάνουσα Αναστολη ?

## Anthie

Παιδιά μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν μπορώ μέσω Internet να βρω τεστ για τη χαμηλή λανθάνουσα αναστολή ??? 

Θέλω να βρω τα τεστ να τα κάνω και να δω τελικά το αποτέλεσμα. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει...

Thanks a lot !!

----------

